# Solved: windows 7 fault



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello. two times I came back to factory condition on my Acer laptop windows 7 x64 and it didn't help. Because after few days after recovery to factory condition I start loosing the antivirus program first. After that internet explorer dead and evey program one by one dead. Sometimes I can't boot the system at all. early about year ago it worked perfect. After recovery I got laptop as new, but now I can't get it. 
p.s. All the time my gadgets on the desktop( weather,clock and calendar) faults with antivirus first of all. They become black colour.
Help me please.
Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What AV program is installed on this machine?

Is it upto date?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like you won't be able to run your Anti Virus even if it is up to date.

Could be a Partition Rootkit infection that is not being wiped out by the restore, or, amongst other things your hard drive is failing.

Lets have a look at what is on the system. You will need a Flash Drive and access to another working PC.

NOTE: Unless otherwise advised please use a clean working PC to download and copy FRST to a Flash Drive.
Use these links to download the correct version for your operating system and save it to the Flash Drive. 
For x32 (x86) bit systems download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool 32-Bit 
For x64 bit systems download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool 64-Bit

*NOTE:* For Windows 7 systems only: If you cannot get Option 1 to work you can make a Recovery disc to use for Option 2.
Just do this: Click on *Start* > *Control Panel* and select *Backup and Restore*. In the left hand pane select *Create a System Recovery disc* and follow the prompts. This can be done on any Windows 7 PC but it must have the same bit rate as the infected PC, i.e. 64 or 32bit.

Plug the flashdrive into the infected PC.

Enter *System Recovery Options* by using* Option 1* or *Option 2*
*STEP 1*
*Option 1* 
*To enter the System Recovery Options from the Advanced Boot Options:*


Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the* F8* key until the *Advanced Boot Options* menu appears.
Use the arrow keys to select *Repair your computer* and hit the *Enter* key. If *Repair your computer* is not in the menu you will need to follow *Option 2* below.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*. If you know your keyboard is for another language then select that from the list.
The system will scan for installed operating systems. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*. If there is only one user account this will go straight to the *System Recovery Options*.
Now go to the instructions for *STEP 2*.

*Option 2* 
*To enter the System Recovery Options by using a Windows installation or Recovery disc:*


Insert the Installation or Recovery disc.
Restart your computer.
If prompted, press any key to start Windows from the installation disc. If your computer is not configured to start from a CD or DVD, check your BIOS settings.
Click *Repair your computer*. NOTE: This Option will be skipped if using a Recovery disc.
Select *US* as the keyboard language settings, and then click *Next*. If you know your keyboard is for another language then select that from the list.
The system will scan for installed operating systems. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*. If there is only one user account this will go straight to the *System Recovery Options*.
Now go to the instructions for *STEP 2*.

NOTE: If you are unable to complete either *Option 1* or *2* then *stop* and let me know. This tool will only run correctly if you are able to get to the *System Recovery Options* menu.

*STEP 2*
*On the System Recovery Options menu you will get the following options:*

*Startup Repair
System Restore
Windows Complete PC Restore
Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool
Command Prompt*


Select *Command Prompt*
In the command window type in *notepad* and press *Enter*.
The Notepad opens. Click on *File* and select *Open*.
Select *Computer* and find your flash drive below *Devices with Removable Storage* make a note of the drive letter and close *Notepad*.
In the command window type *e:\frst.exe* (for x64 bit version type *e:\frst64*) and press *Enter* 
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive. 
NOTE: if you receive an error message "the system cannot find the drive specified" go back into Notepad and check the drive letter for the Flash Drive, also note the letter can change on subsequent runs.
The tool will start to run.
When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer. (This may not appear on all systems).
Press the *Scan* button. The progress bar may freeze for a while which is normal, leave it undisturbed and it will complete the scan.
It will make a log (FRST.txt) on the flash drive. Put the Flash drive back in a working PC, open Windows Explorer and then click on the Flash Drive. Double click on FRST.txt then *Copy & Paste* the log into your next reply. Please *DO NOT* send the log as an attachment.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

whithin last year was Norton internet security 2012. I tried Microsoft esentials and Avast fee internet security.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have recovery disk for windows 7 x64. I did the repair function but it didn't help as well. Didn't find any mistakes. I'll try step 2.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't have access to another pc right now so I'll make it tomorrow and reply it.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Did you uninstall the previous Anti Virus programs before trying another one or are they all still on the system?



> I have recovery disk for windows 7 x64. I did the repair function but it didn't help as well. Didn't find any mistakes. I'll try step 2.


 What Repair function are you talking about, my instructions didn't ask you to do that. Are you referring to Startup Repair? As this is more involved than a Startup issue that was not likely to change anything, as you have discovered.

STEP 1 & 2 are the steps you need to follow to run the Farbar Recovery Scan Tool, they are not intended as individual steps to run anything else.

From this point on please just stick to what I am asking you to do, running other scans or trying things I have not asked you to do can cause misleading results and may damage your system still further.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok Mark I'll do it.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Previous antivirus was properly uninstaled before install new one.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Via windows and removal tool


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That sounds fine Re the AV's. Post the FRST log as soon as you are ready.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x64) Version: 23-02-2013 01
Ran by SYSTEM at 26-02-2013 13:59:16
Running from G:\
Windows 7 Home Premium (X64) OS Language: English(US) 
The current controlset is ControlSet001
==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ===================
HKLM\...\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe [186904 2009-06-04] (Intel Corporation)
HKLM\...\Run: [mwlDaemon] C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec\MyWinLocker 3\x86\mwlDaemon.exe [x]
HKLM\...\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup [16395880 2009-10-03] (NVIDIA Corporation)
HKLM\...\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s [8060960 2009-08-05] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe [200704 2013-02-18] ()
HKLM\...\Run: [SynTPEnh] %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe [1842472 2009-09-17] (Synaptics Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [Acer ePower Management] C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerTray.exe [823840 2009-09-30] (Acer Incorporated)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [35696 2009-02-27] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [BackupManagerTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Acer Backup Manager\BackupManagerTray.exe" -h -k [261888 2009-09-24] (NewTech Infosystems, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe [1094736 2009-11-01] (Dritek System Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe" [419112 2009-10-06] (CyberLink Corp.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [PlayMovie] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe\PlayMovie\PMVService.exe" [181480 2009-10-05] (Acer Corp.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui [x]
HKU\Default\...\RunOnce: [ScrSav] C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Screensaver\run_Acer.exe /default [162336 2009-07-08] ()
HKU\Default User\...\RunOnce: [ScrSav] C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Screensaver\run_Acer.exe /default [162336 2009-07-08] ()
Tcpip\Parameters: [DhcpNameServer] 192.168.0.1
==================== Services (Whitelisted) ===================
2 avast! Antivirus; "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe" [x]
==================== Drivers (Whitelisted) =====================
2 aswFsBlk; [x]
2 aswMonFlt; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [x]
1 aswRdr; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys [x]
1 aswSnx; [x]
1 aswSP; [x]
1 aswTdi; [x]
3 RtsUIR; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\Rts516xIR.sys [x]
3 USBCCID; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\RtsUCcid.sys [x]
==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ====================

==================== One Month Created Files and Folders ========
2013-02-25 04:35 - 2013-02-25 04:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2013-02-25 00:39 - 138903036 ____A C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2013-02-25 00:39 - 00266344 ____A C:\Windows\Minidump\022513-53227-01.dmp
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2013-02-25 00:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-02-24 06:07 - 2012-11-08 16:46 - 00028672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IEUDINIT.EXE
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 19451904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 15418368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 14331392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 13740032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 03966976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02882048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02706432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02706432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02670080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02245120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02072064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01772032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01509376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01441280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01400416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01400416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dat
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01352192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01138688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01054720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00905216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00854528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00762368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00718336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00690688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00629248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00603136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00593408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00531456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00525312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00493056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00453120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00441856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00391168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00361984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\html.iec
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00358400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00281600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00270848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00247296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00242176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00235008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\url.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00232960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00226816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00226304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\elshyph.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00216576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00204800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00197120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msrating.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00185344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elshyph.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00173568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00167424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iexpress.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00163840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00158720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00150528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00149504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\occache.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00142848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wextract.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00137216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00136704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00136192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00136192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00135680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00125440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00117248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00111104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00109056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00102912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inseng.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00097280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmled.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00092160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00089600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00082432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00081408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\icardie.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00079872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00077312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tdc.ocx
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00073728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00071680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00069120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00067072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00062976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pngfilt.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00061952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdc.ocx
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00061440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00057344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00053760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00052224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00051200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imgutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00050688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmler.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00041984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00039936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00038400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00033280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00027648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00023040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00013824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshta.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00012800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00012800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00011776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 03928064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 03419136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 02776576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 02434560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 02284544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01887232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01885696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10warp.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01682432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01643008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01504768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01424384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01247744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01238528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01230336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01175552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01158144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XpsPrint.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01080832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00648192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10level9.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00604160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00522752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00465920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00417792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00364544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00363008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00333312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00296960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00293376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00249856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00245248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00221184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00220160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00207872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00194560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00187392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIAnimation.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00161792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00010752 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00010752 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00009728 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00009728 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00002560 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00002560 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:02 - 2013-02-24 06:07 - 00007547 ____A C:\Windows\IE10_main.log
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 08:19 - 00000830 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00691568 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00071024 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Macromed
2013-02-24 05:48 - 2013-02-24 05:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\pss
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\TRAVELLING
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Cambridge IELTS 8
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Aquarium
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-06 09:28 - 00010200 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Bills.xlsx
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-01-01 04:04 - 00015085 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Team 2.xlsx
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2012-01-02 11:24 - 00206164 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\zai.zip
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2012-01-02 11:06 - 00861016 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\nikitin.zip
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2011-12-25 02:14 - 03038422 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Games.zip
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2011-12-25 02:14 - 02229843 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\kniga2007.zip
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2011-12-25 02:14 - 01847797 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\kniga2008.zip
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2011-12-25 02:14 - 00007674 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\plan.zip
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Renault Laguna
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Raskaraski
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\OfficialIELTSPracticeMaterial2009
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Official Ielts Practice Materials 2
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\New folder2
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\New folder
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\LG Electronics
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Instructions
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Exercises
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Collins IETlS
2013-02-24 02:55 - 2013-02-24 02:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Clarus
2013-02-24 02:29 - 2013-02-24 02:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
2013-02-24 02:27 - 2013-02-24 02:27 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_dc3d_01011.Wdf
2013-02-23 04:47 - 2013-02-24 02:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-02-23 03:07 - 2013-02-23 03:07 - 00000904 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-02-23 03:06 - 2013-02-23 05:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-02-21 07:26 - 2013-02-24 05:44 - 00000000 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config.nt
2013-02-21 07:25 - 2013-02-24 05:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVAST Software
2013-02-21 07:25 - 2013-02-21 07:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVAST Software
2013-02-21 07:12 - 2013-02-21 07:12 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-02-20 08:56 - 2013-02-20 08:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\C2MP
2013-02-19 08:03 - 2013-02-25 06:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-02-19 08:03 - 2013-02-21 07:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-02-19 07:58 - 2013-02-21 07:03 - 00001945 ____A C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
2013-02-19 01:33 - 2012-08-23 05:41 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyControl.exe
2013-02-19 01:33 - 2012-08-23 05:40 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyExtension.dll
2013-02-19 01:33 - 2012-08-23 05:24 - 00015360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RdpGroupPolicyExtension.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2013-02-19 01:32 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_point64_01011.Wdf
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2013-02-19 01:32 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_dc3d_01009.Wdf
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 06:13 - 00243200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpudd.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 06:10 - 00019456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 06:07 - 00057856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 05:47 - 00046592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MsRdpWebAccess.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 05:46 - 00016896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wksprtPS.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 05:20 - 00054272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MsRdpWebAccess.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 05:18 - 00037376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tsgqec.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 05:17 - 00018432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wksprtPS.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 05:06 - 00043520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TsUsbGDCoInstaller.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 04:52 - 00044032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tsgqec.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 03:20 - 00062976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TSWbPrxy.exe
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 03:15 - 00269312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aaclient.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 03:14 - 00384000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wksprt.exe
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 03:12 - 00192000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rdpendp_winip.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 02:54 - 00322560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\aaclient.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 02:51 - 00228864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpendp_winip.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 02:39 - 01048064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstsc.exe
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 02:22 - 01123840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 01:51 - 03174912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorets.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 00:19 - 04916224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstscax.dll
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2012-08-23 00:13 - 05773824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mstscax.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 10:13 - 00154480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 10:09 - 00458712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 10:05 - 00340992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 10:03 - 01448448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 08:57 - 00247808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 08:57 - 00022016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-08-24 08:53 - 00096768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-05-04 03:00 - 00366592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\qdvd.dll
2013-02-19 01:30 - 2012-05-04 01:59 - 00514560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qdvd.dll
2013-02-18 14:56 - 2013-02-18 14:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Windows Live Writer
2013-02-18 14:56 - 2013-02-18 14:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Windows Live Writer
2013-02-18 14:33 - 2013-02-18 14:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\NAPP_Dism_Log
2013-02-18 14:33 - 2013-02-18 07:04 - 00002335 ____A C:\Windows\Patch.log
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2013-02-18 14:33 - 00008759 ____A C:\Windows\WisGAPas.log
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2013-02-18 14:32 - 00000927 ____A C:\Windows\MOD01SET74EN0N0006.XML
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2009-11-03 22:46 - 00004924 _RASH C:\Patch.rev
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2006-10-18 21:27 - 00000000 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Drivers\1025_ACER_ACER_Aspire 7736.mrk
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2006-10-18 21:27 - 00000000 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\1025_ACER_ACER_Aspire 7736.mrk
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:12 - 00292912 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\SynTP.sys
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00396072 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\SynCOM.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00263464 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\SynCtrl.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00206120 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SynCtrl.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00205608 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\SynTPAPI.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00169256 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SynCOM.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00147752 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\SynTPCo4.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-17 20:09 - 00107816 ____A (Synaptics Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SynTPCOM.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-15 12:40 - 06952960 ____A (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\NETw5s64.sys
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-15 12:19 - 02747904 ____A (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NETw5r64.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-15 12:18 - 00787456 ____A (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NETw5c64.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-09-09 14:41 - 00348680 ____A (Dritek System Inc.) C:\Windows\UNINST32.EXE
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-08-07 09:49 - 01721576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WdfCoInstaller01009.dll
2013-02-18 14:31 - 2009-03-26 11:16 - 00025608 ____A (Dritek System Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Drivers\DKbFltr.sys
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2013-02-18 14:32 - 00136272 ____A C:\Windows\CapsuleDll.log
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2013-02-18 14:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Lan
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2013-02-18 07:17 - 00000201 ____A C:\Windows\USER.XML
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-27 10:46 - 00342560 ____A (Acer Inc.) C:\Windows\ParseModule_X64.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-27 10:46 - 00231968 ____A (Acer Inc.) C:\Windows\ParseModule_X86.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-13 23:04 - 00479008 ____A (Wistron Corp.) C:\Windows\WisMvImg.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-09 10:21 - 00388384 ____A (Wistron Corp.) C:\Windows\WisGAPasx64.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-09 10:08 - 00326432 ____A (Wistron Corp.) C:\Windows\WisGAPas.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-08 18:00 - 00176416 ____A (Wistron Corp.) C:\Windows\PatchFul.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 14725224 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvoglv64.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 11684840 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 10668648 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvoglv32.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 09613416 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvd3dumx.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 07716456 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvd3dum.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 04452968 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvwgf2umx.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 03214952 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvwgf2um.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 02361448 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvcuda.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 01748584 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuda.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 01530472 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvencodemft.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 01317480 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuvenc.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 01313896 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvapi64.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 01063016 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvapi.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00930272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dpinst.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00733800 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvcuvid.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00678504 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuvid.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00637544 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvudisp.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00323176 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvdecodemft.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00260712 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvdecodemft.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00183912 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvcod168.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00183912 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvcod.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00014646 ____A C:\Windows\System32\nvdisp.nvu
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00011240 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nvBridge.kmd
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-08-21 13:24 - 00084512 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nvhda64v.sys
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-08-21 13:23 - 00022528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvhdap64.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-08-20 12:18 - 00541216 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvuhda6.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-08-20 12:18 - 00171520 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvcohda6.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-07-12 00:29 - 00001481 ____A C:\Windows\System32\nvhda.nvu
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-04-06 17:31 - 01208320 ____A (LSI Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\agrsm64.sys
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-03-27 18:12 - 00014848 ____A (LSI Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\agrsco64.dll
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-03-27 18:03 - 00061440 ____A (LSI Corporation) C:\Windows\agrsmdel.exe
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-03-27 18:02 - 00042496 ____A (LSI Corporation) C:\Windows\agrdel64.exe
2013-02-18 14:29 - 2013-02-18 14:34 - 00001622 ____A C:\Windows\WPatchProgress.ini
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 09:44 - 00303104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 09:44 - 00246272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netcorehc.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 09:44 - 00216576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 09:44 - 00070656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 09:44 - 00018944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netevent.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 09:42 - 00569344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 08:42 - 00175104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcorehc.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 08:42 - 00156672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncsi.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 08:42 - 00018944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netevent.dll
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-10-03 08:07 - 00045568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpipreg.sys
2013-02-18 13:45 - 2012-01-12 23:12 - 00052224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-10-09 10:17 - 00226816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-10-09 10:17 - 00055296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-10-09 09:40 - 00193536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore6.dll
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-10-09 09:40 - 00044032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-08-22 10:12 - 00950128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ndis.sys
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-08-21 13:01 - 00245760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\OxpsConverter.exe
2013-02-18 13:44 - 2012-07-04 12:26 - 00041472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RNDISMP.sys
2013-02-18 13:40 - 2012-11-22 19:13 - 00068608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
2013-02-18 13:36 - 2013-02-18 13:37 - 00012448 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\MyWinLockerInstaller.txt-20130218.log
2013-02-18 12:22 - 2013-02-18 12:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\SPReview
2013-02-18 12:21 - 2013-02-18 12:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\EventProviders
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00273792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\msiscsi.sys
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 14633472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 03650560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 03008000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\xpsservices.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02086912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01753088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01743360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01646080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01556992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RacEngn.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01326080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01219584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01197056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01110016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00488448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\secproc.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00485888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\secproc_isv.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00263168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spwizui.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 04120064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mf.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 03205120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01866240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01340416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00362496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_isv.exe
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00359424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RMActivate.exe
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00423936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secproc_isv.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00428032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secproc.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 03207680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mf.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00954752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc40.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00954288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc40u.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01334272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertEnroll.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00327168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_isv.exe
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00322048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate.exe
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-04 17:58 - 01130824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dfshim.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-04 17:58 - 00297808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-04 17:57 - 01942856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dfshim.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-04 17:57 - 00444752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll
2013-02-18 12:16 - 2010-11-04 17:57 - 00048976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netfxperf.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:39 - 05066752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AuthFWSnapin.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:34 - 00295808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:34 - 00215936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\vhdmp.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:34 - 00071552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volmgr.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00982912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00366976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00299392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00289664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\fltMgr.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00263040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hal.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00184704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\pci.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00140672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\msdsm.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00078720 ____A (Hewlett-Packard Company) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HpSAMD.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00063360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\termdd.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00031104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\msahci.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:32 - 00179072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Classpnp.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:32 - 00112000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:29 - 00345600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:28 - 00780008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ci.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:28 - 00298104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:28 - 00223248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\fvevol.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 03860992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\UIRibbon.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 03027968 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMVCORE.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02851840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\themeui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02652160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02543616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wpdshext.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02262528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02072576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMPEncEn.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02055680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Query.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02018304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WsmSvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01900544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01888256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01808384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01689600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netcenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01509888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msdtctm.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01441280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wlanpref.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01389056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pla.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01363968 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wdc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01281024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\werconcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01243136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01212416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01160192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01158656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01120768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sdengin2.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01098240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Vault.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01082880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01050624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\printui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01026560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mstime.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01024512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01008128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00933888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00867840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SearchFolder.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00849920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00799744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00758784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00758272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00750080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TSWorkspace.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00720896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\odbc32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00695808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00691200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\VAN.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00680960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00658432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PerfCenterCPL.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00625664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00605696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmpeffects.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00582656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00580096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00577536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00571904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mspbda.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00552960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msdri.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00524288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmicmiplugin.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00519680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00512000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00501248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00483840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\StructuredQuery.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00481280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00476160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00475136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wlangpui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00473600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00462336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wiadefui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00457216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msdrm.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00448512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00444416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00429568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\puiobj.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00424448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rastls.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00418816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00409600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\photowiz.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00406016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00370688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00367104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00344064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00340992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00326144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00324096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netdiagfx.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00312832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00312320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00303616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\scansetting.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00299520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tsmf.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00297984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00266240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00264192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00263168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vpnike.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00258560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WebClnt.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00257024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00253440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00244224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00236032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00235520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00235008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00232960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00229888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\XpsRasterService.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00223232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\QSHVHOST.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00187904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rpchttp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00183808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\prncache.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00165376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netid.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00161792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ocsetapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00148992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\t2embed.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00146944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\scavengeui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00121856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SessEnv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00117248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00112640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00109056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00107520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00095232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\regapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00092672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00067584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00063488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00046592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 03391488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dbgeng.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 02067456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d9.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01632256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01457664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DxpTaskSync.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01244160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imapi2fs.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01009152 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mcmde.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00934912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FirewallControlPanel.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00853504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00828416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00777728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00675328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00630272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\evr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00584192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00551936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\localsec.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00503296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00501248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00459776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00422912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\drvstore.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00403968 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00381440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mfds.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00348160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\eapp3hst.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00317952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00303616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\eapphost.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00295936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00281600 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\DShowRdpFilter.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00279040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\framedyn.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00257024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mfreadwrite.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00239616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dskquoui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00235008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hgprint.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00221184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00217088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iasrad.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00171520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fde.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00166912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00145920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00128512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00100864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iasacct.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00100864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00084992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 03957760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WinSAT.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01975296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01927680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01796096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\certmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01600512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\VSSVC.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01504256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wbengine.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00958464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00897536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\azroles.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00705024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00679424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00598016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spinstall.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00594432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00533504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00504320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\biocpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00464384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00412160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\aepdu.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00405504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wisptis.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00390656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00342016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00307200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wusa.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00301568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spreview.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00296448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00285696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\schtasks.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00273920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SndVol.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00199168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PkgMgr.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00197120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00186368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ocsetup.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00128000 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\Robocopy.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00088576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\setupcl.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00850944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mmsys.cpl
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00689152 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00653312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\lpksetup.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00477696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PhotoScreensaver.scr
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00442368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00378880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msinfo32.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00345088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00343040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00272896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mcbuilder.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00122880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\aitagent.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:55 - 00144384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:51 - 00424448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\aeinv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:32 - 05066752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AuthFWSnapin.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:23 - 00144768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\basecsp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 11410432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 02983424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIRibbon.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 02755072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\themeui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 02311168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wpdshext.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 02146304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SyncCenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01712640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xpsservices.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01667584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01619456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVDECOD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01363456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Query.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01175040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WsmSvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01128448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vssapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01115136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RacEngn.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00782336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webservices.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00778240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlsrv32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00646144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFolder.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00597504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSWorkspace.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00505856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskschd.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00458752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSDApi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00411648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlangpui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00381440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00380416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sxs.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00352256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpeffects.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00351232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00350208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00335872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSATAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00305152 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskcomp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00270848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tsmf.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00269824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00246272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scansetting.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00228352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\stobject.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00206848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00206848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\upnp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00204800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WebClnt.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00172544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00139264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpchttp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00113664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SessEnv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00109056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\t2embed.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00081920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 02504192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVCORE.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 02494464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netshell.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01750528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnidui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01414144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00988160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00932352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\printui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00801280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NaturalLanguage6.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00573440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbc32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00563712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netlogon.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00547840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00406528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcfgx.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00225792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netdiagfx.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00167936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QSHVHOST.DLL
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00116736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prncache.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 02291712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSVidCtl.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 02151936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mmcndmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 01493504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00732160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imapi2fs.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00606208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstime.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00488448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\evr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00341504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msdrm.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00296448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfds.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00257024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msv1_0.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00232448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00213504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MMDevAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00206336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\framedynos.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00196608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfreadwrite.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00124416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fde.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 02522624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbgeng.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01828352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01792000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\authui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01555456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01371136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmcore.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00854016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00762880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\azroles.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00640512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00530432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comctl32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00485888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00342016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\certcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00323072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drvstore.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00295936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00254464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcore.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00252928 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DShowRdpFilter.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00168960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credui.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00091136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3api.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00080384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\davclnt.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00302592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00220672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mcbuilder.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00192000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskeng.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00142336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\net1.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00776192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\calc.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00833024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00311296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 03:05 - 00274944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpdd.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00164352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ndiswan.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00129536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rasl2tp.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00082944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ipfltdrv.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 02:44 - 00229888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\1394ohci.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 01:27 - 00309248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rdbss.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 01:26 - 00328192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\udfs.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 01:26 - 00140800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mrxdav.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 01:25 - 00753664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\http.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 01:23 - 00261632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\netbt.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-20 01:21 - 00119296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tdx.sys
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-04 18:20 - 00347904 ____A C:\Windows\System32\systemsf.ebd
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-04 17:58 - 00049488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netfxperf.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-04 17:53 - 00320352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-04 17:53 - 00295264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PresentationHost.exe
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-04 17:53 - 00109928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2010-11-04 17:53 - 00099176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:15 - 2009-07-13 17:16 - 00061440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpmonui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:44 - 01077248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Narrator.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:44 - 00133632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NAPHLPR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:44 - 00050176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NAPCRYPT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:34 - 00363392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volmgrx.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00213888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rdyboost.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00171392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\scsiport.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00155008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mpio.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00103808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sbp2port.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00094592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mountmgr.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:33 - 00014720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\hwpolicy.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:32 - 02217856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bootres.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:32 - 00334208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\acpi.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:32 - 00155520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ataport.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:28 - 00166784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\basecsp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02250752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SensorsCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02193920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\themecpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 02146816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\networkmap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01911808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\OpcServices.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01672704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01232896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMADMOD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00978944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00933376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SmiEngine.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00898560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\OobeFldr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00812032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wpccpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00781312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00769536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sud.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00762368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sdcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00666112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMVSDECD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00641024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msscp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00636416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00633344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\riched20.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00625664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\usercpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00624128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\qedit.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00611840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wpd_ci.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00594432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00527872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00486400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\powercpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00455168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nshipsec.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00451072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shwebsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00446976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sqlcese30.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00445952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spwizeng.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00435712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00431104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WPDSp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00421888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\termmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00419840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\systemcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00416256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00414720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00414208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wlanui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00403968 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\untfs.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00372736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mtxclu.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00366080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\zipfldr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00358400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmpdxm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00357888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sharemediacpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00344576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ntprint.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00337920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00335360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msieftp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00325632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msnetobj.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00316928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00313856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ReAgent.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00300032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pdh.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00270848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\srrstr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00268288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00255488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wavemsp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00254464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\qasf.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00250880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\qdv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00243712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\taskbarcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00238080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00232448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sppcomapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00225280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00224256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00223232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00222720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wwanconn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00222208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpencom.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00221696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\OnLineIDCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00217600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00215552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netiohlp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00215040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wpdwcn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00211456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rasppp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00207360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sysclass.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00200192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\syncui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00196608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00193024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netplwiz.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00190976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vdsbas.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00189952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00188928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00187904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00185856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vdsutil.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00181248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\qcap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00172544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\twext.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00170496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sdrsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00156160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\prntvpt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00154624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\uxlib.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00153088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\remotepg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00146944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\recovery.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00135168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00132608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmpshell.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00130048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shsetup.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00129536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00128000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00124928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wiavideo.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00124416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\QSVRMGMT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00121856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00121856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\secproc_ssp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00118784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00115200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00102400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sppnp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00090112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00086016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00084480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00079872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\QCLIPROV.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spbcd.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00073728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tlscsp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00073216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\unimdmat.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00071680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00068096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00068096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpd3d.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00067072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00066048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ncryptui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00065536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00061952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WavDest.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00061952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vss_ps.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00059904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00052224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wwanprotdim.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00048128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvidc32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00037376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shimgvw.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00030720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\seclogon.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00029184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00025600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msyuv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00024064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sisbkup.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00017408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\syssetup.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00016896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\muifontsetup.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00016384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msrle32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00015360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00015360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00014848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tsbyuv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01202176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DiagCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01087488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 01066496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Display.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00861184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fontext.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00701440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dsuiext.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00623104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00508928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00495104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\drmmgrtn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00355328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Faultrep.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00345600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00332288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00313344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dot3ui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00304128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\efscore.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00282624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iTVData.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00281088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00279552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxdiagn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00252416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00240640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MFPlay.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00233984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\defaultlocationcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00232448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ListSvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00225280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DevicePairingFolder.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00211456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mprddm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00206848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mfps.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00198656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iasrecst.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00186880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00180736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ifsutil.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00162816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00144896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\EhStorAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00121344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fphc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00118272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dnscmmc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00116224 ____A (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider) C:\Windows\System32\fms.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00091648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mapistub.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00091648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00084992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Mcx2Svc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\hbaapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00072192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fdeploy.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00069120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dot3cfg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00054272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iyuv_32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00050176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\lsmproxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00045056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00041472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mimefilt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00037376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iscsium.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00027136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 03745792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\accessibilitycpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 03524608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01264640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sdclt.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 01065984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00840192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00780800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00749568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00726528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00633856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00549888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenterCPL.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00472064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\azroleui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00460800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00395776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nltest.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00349696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\slui.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00314368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00294912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00293888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wsqmcons.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00279040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sethc.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00257024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\taskmgr.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00238080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\recdisc.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00213504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ActionQueue.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00172544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\perfmon.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00168448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bcdsrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00155136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\autoplay.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00152064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\net1.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00139264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cabview.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00135680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00114688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00109568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nslookup.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00095232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cca.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00094720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00089088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\amstream.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00084992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\asycfilt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00080384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tabcal.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00071680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\CertPolEng.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00070656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00063488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\takeown.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00062976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\PnPUnattend.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00058368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tzutil.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00056832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\runonce.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00053248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\acppage.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00046080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\proquota.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AzSqlExt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00030720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00026112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WerFaultSecure.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00022016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00957440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mblctr.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00899584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Bubbles.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00793088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\autoconv.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00777728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00763904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\autofmt.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00726528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\appwiz.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00721408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00684032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TabletPC.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00606208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dfrgui.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00497664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\main.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00474112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sysmon.ocx
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00373248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\intl.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00363520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\diskraid.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00359936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\eudcedit.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00352768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sysdm.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00346112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bcdedit.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00333824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ssText3d.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00321536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\unimdm.tsp
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00300032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00250880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ksproxy.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00242688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Mystify.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00241664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Ribbons.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00232448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bitsadmin.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00217088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00196096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\VBICodec.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00175616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bcdboot.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00173568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\powercfg.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00146944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00133120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Kswdmcap.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00130048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\desk.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00128000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00126464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00104448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\logman.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00102912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kstvtune.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00098304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WSTPager.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00092160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cmstp.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00091648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\isoburn.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00071168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\bfsvc.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00066048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ksxbar.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00061440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\djoin.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00048128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ftp.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 01148416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IMJP10.IME
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:36 - 00107008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NAPHLPR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:36 - 00046080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NAPCRYPT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 02202624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensorsCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 02157568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\themecpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01624064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMPEncEn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01326592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanpref.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01227776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 01003008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMNetMgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00933376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Vault.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00902656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMADMOD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00755200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sud.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00738816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpmde.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00638976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\VAN.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00616960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmsdk.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00600064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usercpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00560128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00541184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMVSDECD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00507392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmdev.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00473600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00444928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00436736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmdrmnet.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00428544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shwebsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00428032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanmsm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00416768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wiadefui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00410624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\systemcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00410112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wlanui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00406528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wimgapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00372224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rastls.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00363520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\StructuredQuery.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00352768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\termmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00352768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spwizeng.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00350720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WPDSp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00346624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\untfs.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00328192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shsvcs.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00327680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\zipfldr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00318976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\raschap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00309760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqlcese30.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00307712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scesrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00301568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srchadmin.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00299520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpdxm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00276992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wcncsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00247808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ReAgent.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00242176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tapisrv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00222208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wavemsp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00220160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SndVolSSO.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00198144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wpdwcn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00194048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00193536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sppcomapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00186368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rdpencom.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00182272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpsrcwp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00181760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpipcfg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00179712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shdocvw.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00176640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasppp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00175616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\scecli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00164352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuwebv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00160256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vdsbas.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00159232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\syncui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00156672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00152064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00146944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\remotepg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00146432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\twext.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00135168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XpsRasterService.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00134656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WinSCard.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00118784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxlib.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00111104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shsetup.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00109568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wiavideo.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00108032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shacct.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00105984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00105472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpshell.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00100864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sppinst.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00090112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00087552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wudriver.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00082944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\thumbcache.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00080896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QUTIL.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00072192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\regapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00065024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TSpkg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00059392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unimdmat.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00052224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rdpd3d.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00051712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00051200 ____A (Twain Working Group) C:\Windows\twain_32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00051200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00046080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00040448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00037376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\utildll.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00025600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vpnikeapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00019456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sisbkup.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00014336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 02130944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\networkmap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01661440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\networkexplorer.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01644032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netcenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01508864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pla.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01160192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpcServices.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 01111552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\onexui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00859648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OobeFldr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00656384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nshwfp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00600576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PerfCenterCPL.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00509440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qedit.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00441856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powercpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00427520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00395264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prnfldr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00346112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nshipsec.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00324608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\puiobj.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00297472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntprint.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00295424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\photowiz.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00283136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qdv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00236544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pdh.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00218112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OnLineIDCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00206848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qasf.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00199168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\onex.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00190976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\qcap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00183296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00175616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netplwiz.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00174592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ocsetapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00171520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QAGENT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00166400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netiohlp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00165376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\provsvc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00161792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netjoin.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00120320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prntvpt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00117248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netid.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00099328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QSVRMGMT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00090112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\olepro32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nci.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00077824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\olethk32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00069120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntlanman.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00060928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncryptui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00856576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallControlPanel.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00830464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00828928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontext.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00592384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msftedit.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00504320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msscp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00481792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscms.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00429056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\localsec.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00400896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ipsmsnap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00392192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imapi2.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00337408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msihnd.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00320512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mtxclu.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00320512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Faultrep.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00312832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hgcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00301568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msieftp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00271360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iprtrmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00268800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprddm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00266752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00265216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msnetobj.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00226304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSAC3ENC.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00219648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iTVData.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00216576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00209920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mstask.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00202752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\framedyn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00202240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\input.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00176128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFPlay.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00172032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iasrad.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00167936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msutb.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00158720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mprapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00148992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ifsutil.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00127488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00120320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvfw32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00103936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00101888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\migisol.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00098304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fphc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00093696 ____A (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fms.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00084480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mciavi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iasacct.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00076800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mapistub.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00076800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mapi32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00066560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hbaapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00059904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fdeploy.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00050176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iyuv_32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00042496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mimefilt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00034816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\httpapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00034304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvidc32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00028672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iscsium.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00022528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msyuv.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsmproxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 03727872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\accessibilitycpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01400320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DxpTaskSync.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01040384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Display.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 01003520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00744448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00743424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blackbox.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00740864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\batmeter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00685056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsuiext.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00665600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00630784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00537600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ActionCenterCPL.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00484864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DeviceCenter.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00402944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drmmgrtn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00333824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3ui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00314368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\azroleui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00309760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\actxprxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00257024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dpx.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00243712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\audiodev.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00242176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eapp3hst.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00230912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clusapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00222208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eapphost.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00220672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\defaultlocationcpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00211456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DevicePairingFolder.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00210432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxdiagn.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00205312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\efscore.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00202752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\activeds.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00196608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dskquoui.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00195584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AudioSes.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00186880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\adsldp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00146944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\autoplay.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00132608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cabview.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00128512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EhStorAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00115200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3msm.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00109056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnscmmc.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00091648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\avifil32.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00082432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dot3cfg.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00067584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\asycfilt.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00045568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\acppage.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00034816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00017408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00586752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dfrgui.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00327680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wimserv.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00314880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wusa.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00314368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SndVol.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00303104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msinfo32.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00288256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eudcedit.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00276480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\diskraid.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00270336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sethc.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00227328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\taskmgr.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00209920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PkgMgr.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00197632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ocsetup.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00179712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schtasks.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00157184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\perfmon.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00113152 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupugc.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00098816 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Robocopy.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00098304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nslookup.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00095232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logagent.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00086528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\isoburn.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00082944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logman.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00073216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00066048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\w32tm.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00051200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\takeown.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00050688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00047616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzutil.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00042496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ftp.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00028672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\proquota.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00026624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00905216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mmsys.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00878592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Bubbles.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00692736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bthprops.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00679424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\autoconv.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00668160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\autochk.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00658944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\autofmt.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00649216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\appwiz.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00516096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\main.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00413696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PhotoScreensaver.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00389632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sysmon.ocx
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00345088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\intl.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00326656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sysdm.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00320000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00293888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ssText3d.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00281088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unimdm.tsp
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00221184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Mystify.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00220672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Ribbons.scr
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00193536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksproxy.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00186368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bitsadmin.exe
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00172032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdmaud.drv
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00153600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\VBICodec.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00142336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powercfg.cpl
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00107008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Kswdmcap.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00084480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kstvtune.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00068608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSTPager.ax
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00663040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 03:04 - 00039424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tssecsrv.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00111104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\raspptp.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00088576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\wanarp.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00057856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ndproxy.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:50 - 00056832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ndisuio.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:49 - 00146432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rmcast.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:44 - 00184960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:44 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\umbus.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:43 - 00076800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\hidclass.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 02:33 - 00243712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ks.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-20 01:49 - 00258048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\dxgmms1.sys
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-04 18:11 - 00433512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-04 18:11 - 00312168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-04 17:58 - 00155472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscorier.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-04 17:58 - 00080720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscories.dll
2013-02-18 12:14 - 2010-11-04 17:57 - 00154960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mscorier.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 01080320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\onexui.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00145920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sppc.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00143360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mydocs.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00072192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\napdsnap.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00053248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\odbcconf.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00047104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wshbth.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00036352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00035840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00028160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shgina.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00026112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wsdchngr.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00024064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00023040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdprefdrvapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\TRAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00018944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spopk.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00013824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wshirda.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00011264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shunimpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00010752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\riched32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00010240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00009728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spwmp.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00005120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msdxm.ocx
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00005120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxmasf.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00434688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FXSTIFF.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00399872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dpx.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00194048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\itircl.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00103936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\eappgnui.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00103936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dot3msm.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00090624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KMSVC.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00074240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fdProxy.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00065536 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetmib1.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\luainstall.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00041984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00041472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mciqtz32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00036864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dsauth.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:26 - 00025600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\elsTrans.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00306688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_ssp.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00305152 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00051712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\repair-bde.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00051712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MultiDigiMon.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00043008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\relog.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00030208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cscdll.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00024576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00014848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\BWUnpairElevated.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00014336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\browseui.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\C_ISCII.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00166400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\diskpart.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00152064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iscsicli.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00102400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00079872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\manage-bde.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00071168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\findstr.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00057856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\g711codc.ax
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00043520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vbisurf.ax
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00036864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\choice.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00027648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00018432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FXSUNATD.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00017920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fixmapi.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:16 - 12625920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:15 - 01164800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\UIRibbonRes.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:14 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spwizres.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:13 - 00147456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RDPENCDD.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:13 - 00069120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nlsbres.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:12 - 00035328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pifmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00457216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imkr80.ime
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDTUQ.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDTUF.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDSG.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kbdlk41a.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDGKL.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDCZ1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDSF.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDPO.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDNEPR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINTAM.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINBEN.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDGR1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDUS.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDUGHR1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDTURME.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDTAJIK.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDMON.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDMAORI.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDLT1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINTEL.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINORI.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINMAR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINKAN.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDINHIN.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDBULG.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDBLR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDBASH.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 05:02 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KBDGEO.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:54 - 00052736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\BlbEvents.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:51 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-ums-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00739328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMSPDMOD.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00189952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wdscore.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00189952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sqmapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00144384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmpps.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00115712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupcln.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00085504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00085504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secproc_ssp.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00071168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\resutils.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00069632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tlscsp.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00069632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rastapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00061952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spbcd.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00056832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vfwwdm32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00051712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsnmp32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00047104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00036352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshbth.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00035840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shimgvw.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00027648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wups.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsdchngr.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\TRAPI.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rdprefdrvapi.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00020992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shgina.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00019968 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spopk.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00017408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schedcli.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00014848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\syssetup.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00012288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tsbyuv.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00011264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshirda.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00010752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shunimpl.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00009728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sscore.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00008704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00004096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msdxm.ocx
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00004096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxmasf.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00136192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mydocs.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00121344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sppc.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00071680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\QCLIPROV.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00068096 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\napdsnap.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00046592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pdhui.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00040960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcconf.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00022528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00017408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\perfts.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:20 - 00008192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spwmp.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00176128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msorcl32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00158720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\itircl.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00122880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iasrecst.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00082944 ____A (Radius Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iccvid.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00052736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetmib1.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00041984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\luainstall.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00036352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mciqtz32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00030720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msdmo.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\muifontsetup.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:19 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrle32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00094208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eappgnui.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00073216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cabinet.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00070656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amstream.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00066560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cca.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00065024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CertPolEng.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00030208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dsauth.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00028160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AzSqlExt.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00023040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscdll.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00022528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elsTrans.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00019456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bitsperf.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00011264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\C_ISCII.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:18 - 00010752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browseui.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00280064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_ssp.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00278016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00144896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iscsicli.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00133632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\diskpart.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00101376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mobsync.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00084992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmstp.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00070656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MuiUnattend.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00062976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\findstr.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00037888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\relog.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00034304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\unlodctr.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00033792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wuapp.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00028672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WerFaultSecure.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00025600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netiougc.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00024064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netbtugc.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:17 - 00022016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ReAgentc.exe
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00128000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\desk.cpl
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ksxbar.ax
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00045568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\g711codc.ax
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00033792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbisurf.ax
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 12625408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmploc.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00119808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDTUQ.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDTUF.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDSG.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kbdlk41a.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDGR1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDGKL.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDCZ1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDSF.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDPO.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDNEPR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINTAM.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINORI.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINMAR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINKAN.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINHIN.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00007168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINBEN.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDUS.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDUGHR1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDTURME.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDTAJIK.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDMON.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDMAORI.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDLT1.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDINTEL.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDGEO.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDBULG.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDBLR.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:08 - 00006656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KBDBASH.DLL
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:07 - 01164800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIRibbonRes.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:07 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spwizres.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:06 - 00069120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlsbres.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:05 - 00035328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pifmgr.dll
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:00 - 01027584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IMJP10.IME
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 04:00 - 00430080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imkr80.ime
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 03:37 - 00031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbrpm.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:52 - 00131584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\pacer.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:51 - 00125440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tunnel.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:44 - 00350208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\HdAudio.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:44 - 00032896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\USBCAMD2.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:43 - 00122368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\hdaudbus.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:43 - 00030208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\hidusb.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:34 - 00014336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sffp_sd.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:33 - 00038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\CompositeBus.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:33 - 00033280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\kbdhid.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:14 - 00061440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\appid.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:09 - 00029696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\scfilter.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 02:04 - 00078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 01:30 - 00012800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\acpipmi.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 01:26 - 00102400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 01:22 - 00026624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tdi.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-20 01:19 - 00147456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\cdrom.sys
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-09 17:48 - 00010429 ____A C:\Windows\System32\ScavengeSpace.xml
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-04 18:20 - 00105559 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RacRules.xml
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2010-11-04 18:20 - 00105559 ____A C:\Windows\System32\RacRules.xml
2013-02-18 12:13 - 2009-06-10 13:39 - 00001041 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tcpbidi.xml
2013-02-18 12:12 - 2010-11-20 04:21 - 00363008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbemcomn.dll
2013-02-18 12:09 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00529408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll
2013-02-18 12:09 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00244736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:29 - 00343040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbhub.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:29 - 00325120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbport.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:29 - 00098816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbccgp.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:29 - 00052736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbehci.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:29 - 00030720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbuhci.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:29 - 00025600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbohci.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-24 19:28 - 00007936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbd.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:41 - 00410496 ____A (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\iaStorV.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:41 - 00189824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\storport.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:41 - 00166272 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nvstor.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:41 - 00148352 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nvraid.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:41 - 00107904 ____A (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\amdsata.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:41 - 00027008 ____A (Advanced Micro Devices) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\amdxata.sys
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:33 - 02565632 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 22:30 - 00096768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fsutil.exe
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 21:33 - 01699328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esent.dll
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 21:31 - 00074240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fsutil.exe
2013-02-18 11:34 - 2011-03-10 20:37 - 00091648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
2013-02-18 10:37 - 2013-02-04 14:49 - 70004024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MRT.exe
2013-02-18 10:36 - 2013-02-18 10:37 - 00298382 ____A C:\Windows\msxml4-KB973688-enu.LOG
2013-02-18 10:36 - 2012-07-25 20:55 - 00785512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2013-02-18 10:36 - 2012-07-25 20:55 - 00054376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\WdfLdr.sys
2013-02-18 10:36 - 2012-07-25 18:36 - 00009728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Wdfres.dll
2013-02-18 10:36 - 2012-06-02 06:35 - 00000003 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\MsftWdf_Kernel_01011_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2013-02-18 10:35 - 2013-02-18 10:35 - 00310214 ____A C:\Windows\msxml4-KB954430-enu.LOG
2013-02-18 10:35 - 2013-02-18 10:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MSXML 4.0
2013-02-18 09:29 - 2013-02-18 09:29 - 00000027 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MPFServiceFailureCount.txt
2013-02-18 08:48 - 2013-02-18 08:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\en
2013-02-18 08:45 - 2013-02-18 08:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2013-02-18 08:44 - 2009-09-04 09:44 - 00515416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XAudio2_5.dll
2013-02-18 08:44 - 2009-09-04 09:44 - 00069464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XAPOFX1_3.dll
2013-02-18 08:44 - 2009-09-04 09:29 - 00523088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_42.dll
2013-02-18 08:44 - 2009-09-04 09:29 - 00453456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3dx10_42.dll
2013-02-18 08:43 - 2013-02-25 03:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2013-02-18 08:28 - 2010-02-23 00:16 - 00294912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\browserchoice.exe
2013-02-18 08:22 - 2013-02-18 08:26 - 00003876 ____A C:\Windows\IE9_main.log
2013-02-18 08:06 - 2012-12-16 09:11 - 00046080 ____A (Adobe Systems) C:\Windows\System32\atmlib.dll
2013-02-18 08:06 - 2012-12-16 06:45 - 00367616 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll
2013-02-18 08:06 - 2012-12-16 06:13 - 00295424 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atmfd.dll
2013-02-18 08:06 - 2012-12-16 06:13 - 00034304 ____A (Adobe Systems) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atmlib.dll
2013-02-18 08:06 - 2010-09-30 02:41 - 00100864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\fontsub.dll
2013-02-18 08:06 - 2010-09-29 22:47 - 00070656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fontsub.dll
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 19:08 - 00744448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFx.dll
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 19:08 - 00229888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 19:08 - 00194048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFPlatform.dll
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 19:08 - 00084992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 19:08 - 00045056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 18:26 - 00198656 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\WUDFRd.sys
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-07-25 18:26 - 00087040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\WUDFPf.sys
2013-02-18 08:04 - 2012-06-02 06:57 - 00000003 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\MsftWdf_User_01_11_00_Inbox_Critical.Wdf
2013-02-18 07:58 - 2012-02-29 22:46 - 00023408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\fs_rec.sys
2013-02-18 07:58 - 2012-02-29 22:33 - 00081408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
2013-02-18 07:58 - 2012-02-29 22:28 - 00005120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll
2013-02-18 07:58 - 2012-02-29 21:33 - 00159232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
2013-02-18 07:58 - 2012-02-29 21:29 - 00005120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wmi.dll
2013-02-18 07:49 - 2013-01-16 17:28 - 00273840 ____N (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2013-01-04 21:53 - 05553512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2013-01-04 21:00 - 03967848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2013-01-04 21:00 - 03913064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntoskrnl.exe
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2012-11-08 21:45 - 00750592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2012-11-08 20:43 - 00492032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\win32spl.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2012-08-31 10:19 - 01659760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ntfs.sys
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 21:49 - 00199680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 20:33 - 00180224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\xmllite.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 02:02 - 00212992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\odbctrac.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 02:02 - 00163840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\odbccp32.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 02:02 - 00106496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\odbccu32.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 02:02 - 00106496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\odbccr32.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 00:55 - 00319488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbcjt32.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 00:55 - 00163840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbctrac.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 00:55 - 00122880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbccp32.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 00:55 - 00086016 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbccu32.dll
2013-02-18 07:47 - 2011-06-15 00:55 - 00081920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\odbccr32.dll
2013-02-18 07:44 - 2012-01-04 02:44 - 00509952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
2013-02-18 07:44 - 2012-01-04 00:58 - 00442880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntshrui.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2013-01-02 22:00 - 01913192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2013-01-02 22:00 - 00288088 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2012-08-22 10:12 - 00376688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\netio.sys
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2012-06-08 21:43 - 14172672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2012-06-08 20:41 - 12873728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:25 - 02315776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:22 - 02223616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:22 - 00778752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mssvp.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:22 - 00491520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:22 - 00288256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mssphtb.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:22 - 00075264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msscntrs.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:19 - 00591872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:19 - 00249856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 21:19 - 00113664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:34 - 01549312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tquery.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:32 - 01401344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssrch.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:32 - 00666624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssvp.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:32 - 00337408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssph.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:32 - 00197120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mssphtb.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:32 - 00059392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msscntrs.dll
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:28 - 00427520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchIndexer.exe
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:28 - 00164352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
2013-02-18 07:43 - 2011-05-03 20:28 - 00086528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SearchFilterHost.exe
2013-02-18 07:42 - 2011-11-16 22:35 - 00395776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll
2013-02-18 07:42 - 2011-11-16 21:35 - 00314880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2013-01-03 21:46 - 00215040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2013-01-03 20:51 - 00005120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wow32.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2013-01-03 18:47 - 00025600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setup16.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2013-01-03 18:47 - 00014336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntvdm64.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2013-01-03 18:47 - 00007680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\instnm.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2013-01-03 18:47 - 00002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:45 - 00362496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:45 - 00243200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:45 - 00013312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:43 - 00016384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ntvdm64.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:41 - 01161216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:41 - 00424448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00006144 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00005120 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00004608 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00004608 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 21:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:53 - 01114112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:53 - 00274944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00005120 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00004608 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 20:45 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 19:23 - 00338432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 18:38 - 00006144 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 18:38 - 00004608 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 18:38 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 18:38 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 15:17 - 00420064 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\locale.nls
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2012-11-29 15:15 - 00420064 ____A C:\Windows\System32\locale.nls
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-04-28 19:06 - 00467456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\srv.sys
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-04-28 19:05 - 00410112 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\srv2.sys
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-04-28 19:05 - 00168448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\srvnet.sys
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-04-08 22:58 - 00142336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\poqexec.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-04-08 21:56 - 00123904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\poqexec.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-02-24 22:19 - 02871808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\explorer.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2011-02-24 21:30 - 02616320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2010-12-23 02:42 - 01118720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sbe.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2010-12-23 02:42 - 00961024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\CPFilters.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2010-12-23 02:36 - 00259072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mpg2splt.ax
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2010-12-22 21:54 - 00850944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sbe.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2010-12-22 21:54 - 00642048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CPFilters.dll
2013-02-18 07:41 - 2010-12-22 21:50 - 00199680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpg2splt.ax
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2012-10-31 21:43 - 02002432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2012-10-31 21:43 - 01882624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2012-10-31 20:47 - 01389568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2012-10-31 20:47 - 01236992 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2010-06-25 19:55 - 00002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msxml3r.dll
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2010-06-25 19:24 - 00002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3r.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2013-01-03 19:26 - 03153408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 05:20 - 00441856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Wpc.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 05:15 - 02746368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 04:26 - 00308736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wpc.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 04:20 - 02576384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00045568 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\oflc-nz.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00044544 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\pegibbfc.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00043520 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\csrr.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00030720 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\usk.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00023552 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\oflc.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00020480 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\pegi-pt.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:20 - 00020480 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\pegi-fi.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00055296 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\cero.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00051712 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\esrb.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00046592 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\fpb.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00040960 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\cob-au.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\grb.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00020480 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\pegi.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 03:19 - 00015360 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\System32\djctq.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00055296 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cero.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00051712 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\esrb.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00046592 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fpb.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00045568 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oflc-nz.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00044544 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegibbfc.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00043520 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\csrr.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00040960 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cob-au.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00030720 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usk.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00023552 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oflc.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00021504 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\grb.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00020480 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegi-pt.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00020480 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegi-fi.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00020480 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pegi.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-12-07 02:46 - 00015360 ____A (Microsoft) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\djctq.rs
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-08-10 16:56 - 00715776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-08-10 15:56 - 00542208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kerberos.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2012-06-01 21:48 - 00095600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2011-11-16 22:35 - 00136192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2011-11-16 22:35 - 00029184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2011-11-16 22:35 - 00028160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll
2013-02-18 07:39 - 2011-11-16 22:33 - 00031232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-11-08 21:45 - 00002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-11-08 20:42 - 00002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tzres.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-06-01 21:41 - 01464320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-06-01 21:41 - 00184320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-06-01 21:41 - 00140288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-06-01 20:36 - 01159680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-06-01 20:36 - 00140288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsvc.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2012-06-01 20:36 - 00103936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2011-10-25 21:25 - 01572864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\quartz.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2011-10-25 20:32 - 01328128 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\quartz.dll
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2011-07-08 18:46 - 00288768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2011-04-26 18:40 - 00158208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2013-02-18 07:38 - 2011-04-26 18:39 - 00128000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2012-04-07 04:31 - 03216384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2012-04-07 03:26 - 02342400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-10-14 22:31 - 00723456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-10-14 21:38 - 00534528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EncDec.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-08-16 21:26 - 00613888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\psisdecd.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-08-16 21:25 - 00108032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\psisrndr.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-08-16 20:24 - 00465408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psisdecd.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-08-16 20:19 - 00075776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psisrndr.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-03-10 22:34 - 01395712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mfc42.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-03-10 22:34 - 01359872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mfc42u.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-03-10 21:33 - 01164288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc42u.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-03-10 21:33 - 01137664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc42.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:10 - 00642944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winload.efi
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:10 - 00020352 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kdusb.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:10 - 00019328 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kd1394.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:10 - 00017792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\kdcom.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:06 - 00605552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winload.exe
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:06 - 00566208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winresume.efi
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2011-02-05 09:06 - 00518672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\winresume.exe
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00063488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\setbcdlocale.dll
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00288256 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MSNP.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00104960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Mpeg2Data.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 05:24 - 00075776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MSDvbNP.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00204288 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSNP.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00072704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Mpeg2Data.ax
2013-02-18 07:37 - 2010-11-20 04:16 - 00059904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSDvbNP.ax
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-11-21 21:44 - 00800768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-11-21 20:45 - 00626688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-08-24 10:05 - 00220160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-08-24 08:57 - 00172544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-05-13 21:26 - 00956928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-05-05 00:36 - 00503808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\srcore.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-05-04 23:46 - 00043008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srclient.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2012-04-30 21:40 - 00209920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-12-27 19:59 - 00498688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\afd.sys
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-08-26 21:37 - 00861696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-08-26 21:37 - 00331776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-08-26 20:26 - 00571904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-08-26 20:26 - 00233472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-05-02 21:29 - 00976896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-05-02 20:30 - 00741376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcomm.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-04-22 14:15 - 00027520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Diskdump.sys
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-03-02 22:24 - 00357888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-03-02 22:24 - 00183296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-03-02 22:21 - 00030208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dnscacheugc.exe
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-03-02 21:38 - 00270336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-03-02 21:36 - 00028672 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnscacheugc.exe
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2011-02-22 20:55 - 00090624 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\bowser.sys
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2010-11-20 05:27 - 00033792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\profprov.dll
2013-02-18 07:36 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00296960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rstrui.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-11-19 21:48 - 00307200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-11-19 20:51 - 00220160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-11-01 21:59 - 00478208 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dpnet.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-11-01 21:11 - 00376832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dpnet.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-09-25 14:47 - 00078336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\synceng.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-09-25 14:46 - 00095744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\synceng.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-07-04 14:16 - 00073216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-07-04 14:13 - 00136704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-07-04 14:13 - 00059392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-07-04 13:16 - 00057344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-07-04 13:14 - 00041984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-06-05 22:02 - 01133568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cdosys.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-06-05 21:03 - 00805376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cdosys.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-04-27 19:55 - 00210944 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rdpwd.sys
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-04-25 21:41 - 00149504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-04-25 21:41 - 00077312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpwsx.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-04-25 21:34 - 00009216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2012-03-16 23:58 - 00075120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\partmgr.sys
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-12-29 22:26 - 00515584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-12-29 21:27 - 00478720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\timedate.cpl
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-12-16 00:46 - 00634880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-12-15 23:52 - 00690688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-11-16 22:41 - 01731920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-11-16 21:38 - 01292080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-10-25 21:21 - 00043520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-05-24 03:42 - 00404480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-05-24 02:40 - 00064512 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-05-24 02:40 - 00044544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-05-24 02:39 - 00145920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-05-24 02:37 - 00252928 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drvinst.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-02-18 02:51 - 00031232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\prevhost.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-02-17 21:39 - 00031232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\prevhost.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2011-02-12 03:34 - 00267776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FXSCOVER.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00974336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WFS.exe
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2010-11-20 05:25 - 00207872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2010-11-20 04:58 - 00003072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dpnaddr.dll
2013-02-18 07:35 - 2010-11-20 03:57 - 00002560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dpnaddr.dll
2013-02-18 07:32 - 2012-02-10 22:36 - 00559104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
2013-02-18 07:31 - 2012-02-10 22:36 - 00067072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\splwow64.exe
2013-02-18 07:24 - 2011-11-19 06:58 - 00077312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\packager.dll
2013-02-18 07:24 - 2011-11-19 06:01 - 00067072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\packager.dll
2013-02-18 07:16 - 2013-02-18 07:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Acer Accessory Store
2013-02-18 07:02 - 2013-02-18 08:43 - 00031782 ____A C:\Windows\DirectX.log
2013-02-18 07:02 - 2006-11-29 05:06 - 04398360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3dx9_32.dll
2013-02-18 07:02 - 2006-11-29 05:06 - 03426072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3dx9_32.dll
2013-02-18 07:01 - 2013-02-18 07:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2013-02-18 07:00 - 2013-02-18 08:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live
2013-02-18 07:00 - 2013-02-18 07:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live SkyDrive
2013-02-18 06:58 - 2013-02-18 06:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\BOOK
2013-02-18 06:57 - 2013-02-18 06:57 - 00000033 ____A C:\Windows\0
2013-02-18 06:56 - 2009-08-03 14:34 - 00082432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml4r.dll
2013-02-18 06:56 - 2009-08-03 14:34 - 00044544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml4a.dll
2013-02-18 06:55 - 2013-02-26 05:37 - 00000894 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-02-18 06:55 - 2013-02-26 04:29 - 00000898 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-02-18 06:55 - 2013-02-18 06:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2013-02-18 07:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Documents\Screensaver
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2013-02-18 06:56 - 00007833 ____A C:\ProgramData\ArcadeDeluxe3.log
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2013-02-18 06:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2013-02-18 06:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CyberLink
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2013-02-18 06:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000089 ____A C:\Windows\LManager.UNI
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_SynTP_01009.Wdf
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Synaptics
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2012-02-16 22:38 - 01031680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\rdpcore.dll
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2012-02-16 21:34 - 00826880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rdpcore.dll
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2012-02-16 20:57 - 00023552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tdtcp.sys
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-19 07:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Google
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00004846 ____A C:\Windows\DPINST.LOG
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Google
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00200704 ____A () C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00000074 ____A C:\Windows\PidList.ini
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2008-09-09 11:02 - 00106496 ____A C:\Windows\FixUVC.exe
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-23 04:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00001989 ____A C:\RHDSetup.log
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RTCOM
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Realtek
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-11 11:48 - 00008252 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RtConvEQ.DAT
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-10 17:05 - 00001112 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RtHdatEx.dat
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:33 - 00611872 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RTSnMg64.cpl
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 01603104 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RtkAPO64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 01393696 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RtPgEx64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 01167904 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RTCOM64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 00417824 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RtkApi64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 00332320 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RtlCPAPI64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 00149536 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RtkCfg64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 18:32 - 00063008 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\RCoInst64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-08-05 17:46 - 01974944 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RTKVHD64.sys
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-07-21 22:03 - 00294400 ____A (Fortemedia Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FMAPO64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-06-24 10:43 - 00831488 ____A (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) C:\Windows\RtlExUpd.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-04-16 10:13 - 00166400 ____A (Andrea Electronics Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AERTAC64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-03-31 14:02 - 00108032 ____A (Andrea Electronics Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\AERTAR64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-03-09 05:32 - 00304640 ____A (Dolby Laboratories, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\RP3DHT64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-03-09 05:30 - 00304640 ____A (Dolby Laboratories, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\RP3DAA64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2008-11-09 11:57 - 00311296 ____A (Waves Audio Ltd.) C:\Windows\System32\MaxxAudioAPO20.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2008-08-21 13:43 - 00000520 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RTEQEX2.dat
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2008-04-30 08:48 - 00193536 ____A (SRS Labs, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SRSHP64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2007-07-25 09:34 - 00150528 ____A (SRS Labs, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SRSWOW64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2007-07-13 14:11 - 00000008 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\rtkhdaud.dat
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2007-05-17 11:26 - 00211376 ____A (SRS Labs, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SRSTSH64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2006-12-13 10:30 - 00513536 ____A (SRS Labs, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SRSTSX64.dll
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2005-06-27 05:29 - 00000520 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RTEQEX1.dat
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2005-06-27 05:29 - 00000520 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RTEQEX0.dat
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 07:16 - 00000164 ____A C:\Windows\PatchFul.log
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AGEIA
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\McQcModifier-5c47-a7b0
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\AGEIA Technologies
2013-02-18 06:46 - 2013-02-18 06:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\EgisTec
2013-02-18 06:46 - 2013-02-18 06:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\EgisTec
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2013-02-25 00:40 - 00078776 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2013-02-18 06:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:19 - 02428952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:19 - 00701976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:19 - 00057880 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wuauclt.exe
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:19 - 00044056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:19 - 00038424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:15 - 02622464 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 14:15 - 00099840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 07:19 - 00186752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2012-06-02 07:15 - 00036864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-26 05:57 - 01426471 ____A C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 07:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\Vitalik&Irochka
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000122 ____A C:\Windows\WLangUpt.log
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000020 ___SH C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\ntuser.ini
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Recovery
2013-02-18 06:39 - 2013-02-18 06:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem
2013-02-18 06:38 - 2009-10-03 02:36 - 04239976 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NVStWiz.exe
2013-02-18 06:37 - 2009-10-03 10:02 - 00637544 ____A (NVIDIA Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\nvuninst.exe
2013-01-30 23:08 - 2013-01-30 23:08 - 00039904 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dischandler.exe
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00862664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00828872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcr110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00661448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcp110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00534480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00354264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vccorlib110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00251864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vccorlib110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00050800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\point64.sys

==================== One Month Modified Files and Folders =======
2013-02-26 12:45 - 2013-02-26 12:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2013-02-26 05:57 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 01426471 ____A C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2013-02-26 05:57 - 2009-07-13 20:51 - 00058144 ____A C:\Windows\setupact.log
2013-02-26 05:45 - 2009-07-13 20:45 - 00017600 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-02-26 05:45 - 2009-07-13 20:45 - 00017600 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2013-02-26 05:37 - 2013-02-18 06:55 - 00000894 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2013-02-26 05:37 - 2009-07-13 21:08 - 00000006 ___AH C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2013-02-26 05:36 - 2009-10-28 21:42 - 00758404 ____A C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2013-02-26 04:34 - 2009-07-13 21:13 - 00726316 ____A C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2013-02-26 04:29 - 2013-02-18 06:55 - 00000898 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2013-02-26 02:56 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\rescache
2013-02-25 06:18 - 2013-02-19 08:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2013-02-25 04:35 - 2013-02-25 04:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0
2013-02-25 04:33 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\NDF
2013-02-25 03:39 - 2013-02-18 08:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2013-02-25 00:40 - 2013-02-18 06:45 - 00078776 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2013-02-25 00:39 - 138903036 ____A C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2013-02-25 00:39 - 00266344 ____A C:\Windows\Minidump\022513-53227-01.dmp
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2013-02-25 00:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2013-02-25 00:39 - 2009-07-13 20:45 - 00341192 ____A C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2013-02-24 08:37 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions
2013-02-24 08:19 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00000830 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2013-02-24 06:07 - 2013-02-24 06:02 - 00007547 ____A C:\Windows\IE10_main.log
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 19451904 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 15418368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 14331392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 13740032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 03966976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02882048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript9.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02706432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.tlb
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02706432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02670080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02245120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 02072064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01772032 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01509376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01441280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01400416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dat
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01400416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dat
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01352192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01138688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 01054720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00905216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00854528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00762368 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00718336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmlmedia.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00690688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00629248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00603136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00593408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00531456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00525312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vbscript.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00493056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00453120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00441856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00391168 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieui.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00361984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\html.iec
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00358400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtmsft.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00281600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00270848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00247296 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00242176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iedkcs32.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00235008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\url.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00232960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\url.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00226816 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxtrans.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00226304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\elshyph.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00216576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00204800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webcheck.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00197120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msrating.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00185344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\elshyph.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00173568 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00167424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iexpress.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00163840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msrating.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00158720 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msls31.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00150528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iexpress.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00149504 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\occache.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00142848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wextract.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00137216 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00136704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00136192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00136192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00135680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wextract.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00125440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\occache.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00117248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iepeers.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00111104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IEAdvpack.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00109056 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesysprep.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00102912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inseng.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00097280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmled.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00092160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00089600 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00082432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\inseng.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00081408 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\icardie.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00079872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmled.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00077312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tdc.ocx
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00073728 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00071680 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00069120 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\icardie.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00067072 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00062976 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pngfilt.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00061952 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tdc.ocx
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00061440 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iesetup.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00057344 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pngfilt.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00053760 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00052224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00051200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imgutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00050688 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtmler.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmler.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00041984 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedsbs.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00039936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00038400 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imgutil.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00033280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iernonce.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00027648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00023040 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\licmgr10.dll
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00013824 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshta.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00012800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshta.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00012800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
2013-02-24 06:05 - 2013-02-24 06:05 - 00011776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msfeedssync.exe
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 03928064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d2d1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 03419136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d2d1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 02776576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 02434560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 02284544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msmpeg2vdec.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01887232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01885696 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10warp.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01682432 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\XpsPrint.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01643008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01504768 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01424384 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01247744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DWrite.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01238528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01230336 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01175552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01158144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XpsPrint.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 01080832 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00648192 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10level9.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00604160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10level9.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00522752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00465920 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00417792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00364544 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00363008 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00333312 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00296960 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00293376 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00249856 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00245248 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00221184 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00220160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00207872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00194560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00187392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UIAnimation.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00161792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00010752 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00010752 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00009728 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00009728 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00005632 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00004096 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003584 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00003072 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00002560 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:04 - 2013-02-24 06:04 - 00002560 ___AH (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00691568 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00071024 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2013-02-24 06:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Macromed
2013-02-24 06:00 - 2009-10-28 09:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Adobe
2013-02-24 05:48 - 2013-02-24 05:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\pss
2013-02-24 05:44 - 2013-02-21 07:26 - 00000000 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config.nt
2013-02-24 05:43 - 2013-02-21 07:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVAST Software
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\TRAVELLING
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Cambridge IELTS 8
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Aquarium
2013-02-24 04:12 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Renault Laguna
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Raskaraski
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\OfficialIELTSPracticeMaterial2009
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Official Ielts Practice Materials 2
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\New folder2
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\New folder
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\LG Electronics
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Instructions
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Exercises
2013-02-24 04:11 - 2013-02-24 04:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Collins IETlS
2013-02-24 02:55 - 2013-02-24 02:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Clarus
2013-02-24 02:55 - 2009-10-28 09:11 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information
2013-02-24 02:41 - 2013-02-23 04:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Adobe
2013-02-24 02:30 - 2013-02-24 02:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
2013-02-24 02:27 - 2013-02-24 02:27 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_dc3d_01011.Wdf
2013-02-23 05:49 - 2013-02-23 03:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2013-02-23 04:47 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Adobe
2013-02-23 03:07 - 2013-02-23 03:07 - 00000904 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\µTorrent.lnk
2013-02-21 07:25 - 2013-02-21 07:25 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVAST Software
2013-02-21 07:12 - 2013-02-21 07:12 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2013-02-21 07:12 - 2013-02-19 08:03 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Skype
2013-02-21 07:03 - 2013-02-19 07:58 - 00001945 ____A C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
2013-02-20 08:56 - 2013-02-20 08:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\C2MP
2013-02-19 07:31 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Google
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2013-02-19 01:32 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_point64_01011.Wdf
2013-02-19 01:32 - 2013-02-19 01:32 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_dc3d_01009.Wdf
2013-02-18 14:56 - 2013-02-18 14:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Windows Live Writer
2013-02-18 14:56 - 2013-02-18 14:56 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\Windows Live Writer
2013-02-18 14:35 - 2009-07-13 21:38 - 00025600 __ASH C:\Windows\System32\config\BCD-Template.LOG
2013-02-18 14:35 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00028672 ____A C:\Windows\System32\config\BCD-Template
2013-02-18 14:34 - 2013-02-18 14:29 - 00001622 ____A C:\Windows\WPatchProgress.ini
2013-02-18 14:34 - 2009-03-12 01:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\LP
2013-02-18 14:33 - 2013-02-18 14:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\NAPP_Dism_Log
2013-02-18 14:33 - 2013-02-18 14:32 - 00008759 ____A C:\Windows\WisGAPas.log
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2013-02-18 14:32 - 00000927 ____A C:\Windows\MOD01SET74EN0N0006.XML
2013-02-18 14:32 - 2013-02-18 14:30 - 00136272 ____A C:\Windows\CapsuleDll.log
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2013-02-18 14:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Lan
2013-02-18 14:30 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games
2013-02-18 13:37 - 2013-02-18 13:36 - 00012448 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\MyWinLockerInstaller.txt-20130218.log
2013-02-18 13:08 - 2009-10-28 21:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help
2013-02-18 13:08 - 2009-10-28 21:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office
2013-02-18 13:06 - 2009-10-28 10:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\ShellNew
2013-02-18 13:04 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-10-28 10:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Journal
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Portable Devices
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\DVD Maker
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Portable Devices
2013-02-18 12:52 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Photo Viewer
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sppui
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Setup
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oobe
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\migwiz
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\manifeststore
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Dism
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AdvancedInstallers
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\servicing
2013-02-18 12:51 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\sppui
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Setup
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\oobe
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\migwiz
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\manifeststore
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Dism
2013-02-18 12:50 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\AdvancedInstallers
2013-02-18 12:41 - 2009-07-13 18:36 - 00175616 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msclmd.dll
2013-02-18 12:41 - 2009-07-13 18:36 - 00152576 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msclmd.dll
2013-02-18 12:22 - 2013-02-18 12:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\SPReview
2013-02-18 12:21 - 2013-02-18 12:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\EventProviders
2013-02-18 10:37 - 2013-02-18 10:36 - 00298382 ____A C:\Windows\msxml4-KB973688-enu.LOG
2013-02-18 10:35 - 2013-02-18 10:35 - 00310214 ____A C:\Windows\msxml4-KB954430-enu.LOG
2013-02-18 10:35 - 2013-02-18 10:35 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MSXML 4.0
2013-02-18 09:29 - 2013-02-18 09:29 - 00000027 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MPFServiceFailureCount.txt
2013-02-18 09:25 - 2009-10-28 09:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2013-02-18 08:48 - 2013-02-18 08:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\en
2013-02-18 08:47 - 2013-02-18 07:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live
2013-02-18 08:45 - 2013-02-18 08:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2013-02-18 08:43 - 2013-02-18 07:02 - 00031782 ____A C:\Windows\DirectX.log
2013-02-18 08:26 - 2013-02-18 08:22 - 00003876 ____A C:\Windows\IE9_main.log
2013-02-18 08:14 - 2009-10-28 21:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Works
2013-02-18 07:40 - 2013-02-18 06:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Public\Documents\Screensaver
2013-02-18 07:17 - 2013-02-18 14:30 - 00000201 ____A C:\Windows\USER.XML
2013-02-18 07:17 - 2009-10-28 09:07 - 01106275 ____A C:\Windows\launApp.log
2013-02-18 07:17 - 2009-07-27 12:26 - 00000000 ___DC C:\elements
2013-02-18 07:17 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Help
2013-02-18 07:16 - 2013-02-18 07:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Acer Accessory Store
2013-02-18 07:16 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000164 ____A C:\Windows\PatchFul.log
2013-02-18 07:16 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2013-02-18 07:16 - 2009-10-28 09:54 - 00121338 ____A C:\Windows\PLaunch.log
2013-02-18 07:07 - 2009-10-28 09:54 - 00000214 ____A C:\Windows\Factory.xml
2013-02-18 07:04 - 2013-02-18 14:33 - 00002335 ____A C:\Windows\Patch.log
2013-02-18 07:01 - 2013-02-18 07:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2013-02-18 07:00 - 2013-02-18 07:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live SkyDrive
2013-02-18 06:58 - 2013-02-18 06:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\BOOK
2013-02-18 06:58 - 2009-10-28 22:08 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\OEM
2013-02-18 06:58 - 2009-10-05 12:30 - 00000000 ___AD C:\Windows\DeployWinRE2
2013-02-18 06:57 - 2013-02-18 06:57 - 00000033 ____A C:\Windows\0
2013-02-18 06:57 - 2009-10-28 09:56 - 00000000 ___HD C:\oem
2013-02-18 06:57 - 2009-10-28 09:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Acer
2013-02-18 06:56 - 2013-02-18 06:52 - 00007833 ____A C:\ProgramData\ArcadeDeluxe3.log
2013-02-18 06:56 - 2013-02-18 06:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer Arcade Deluxe
2013-02-18 06:55 - 2013-02-18 06:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Cyberlink
2013-02-18 06:55 - 2013-02-18 06:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CyberLink
2013-02-18 06:55 - 2009-10-28 09:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Google
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2013-02-18 06:52 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
2013-02-18 06:52 - 2009-10-28 09:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000089 ____A C:\Windows\LManager.UNI
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000000 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msft_Kernel_SynTP_01009.Wdf
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Synaptics
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:51 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager
2013-02-18 06:51 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00004846 ____A C:\Windows\DPINST.LOG
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\InstallShield
2013-02-18 06:50 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Roaming\Google
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00200704 ____A () C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:50 - 00000074 ____A C:\Windows\PidList.ini
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00001989 ____A C:\RHDSetup.log
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RTCOM
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2013-02-18 06:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Realtek
2013-02-18 06:49 - 2009-10-28 09:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AGEIA
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\McQcModifier-5c47-a7b0
2013-02-18 06:48 - 2013-02-18 06:48 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\AGEIA Technologies
2013-02-18 06:46 - 2013-02-18 06:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\AppData\Local\EgisTec
2013-02-18 06:46 - 2013-02-18 06:46 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\EgisTec
2013-02-18 06:46 - 2013-02-18 06:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA
2013-02-18 06:45 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\Vitalik&Irochka
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000122 ____A C:\Windows\WLangUpt.log
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000020 ___SH C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\ntuser.ini
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2013-02-18 06:44 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Recovery
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2009-10-28 09:54 - 00000217 _RASH C:\Preload.rev
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2009-10-28 09:54 - 00000168 ____A C:\Windows\WisLangCode.ini
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2009-07-27 12:41 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Panther
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2009-07-13 21:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\restore
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 __RHD C:\Users\Public\Libraries
2013-02-18 06:44 - 2009-07-13 19:20 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Recovery
2013-02-18 06:39 - 2013-02-18 06:39 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem
2013-02-18 06:37 - 2009-07-27 11:43 - 00005767 ____A C:\Windows\TSSysprep.log
2013-02-18 06:37 - 2009-07-13 20:46 - 00004059 ____A C:\Windows\DtcInstall.log
2013-02-06 09:28 - 2013-02-24 04:12 - 00010200 ____A C:\Users\Vitalik&Irochka\Documents\Bills.xlsx
2013-02-04 14:49 - 2013-02-18 10:37 - 70004024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MRT.exe
2013-01-30 23:08 - 2013-01-30 23:08 - 00039904 ____A C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dischandler.exe
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00862664 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00828872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcr110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00661448 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcp110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00534480 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00354264 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vccorlib110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00251864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vccorlib110.dll
2013-01-29 10:15 - 2013-01-29 10:15 - 00050800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\point64.sys
==================== Known DLLs (Whitelisted) =================

==================== Bamital & volsnap Check =================
C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\services.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit
==================== EXE ASSOCIATION =====================
HKLM\...\.exe: exefile => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\DefaultIcon: %1 => OK
HKLM\...\exefile\open\command: "%1" %* => OK
==================== Restore Points =========================

==================== Memory info =========================== 
Percentage of memory in use: 29%
Total physical RAM: 2042.93 MB
Available physical RAM: 1446.95 MB
Total Pagefile: 2042.93 MB
Available Pagefile: 1437.87 MB
Total Virtual: 8192 MB
Available Virtual: 8191.89 MB
==================== Partitions =============================
1 Drive c: (ACER) (Fixed) (Total:453.94 GB) (Free:418.99 GB) NTFS
2 Drive e: (PQSERVICE) (Fixed) (Total:11.72 GB) (Free:1.82 GB) NTFS
4 Drive g: () (Removable) (Total:1.86 GB) (Free:1.86 GB) FAT32
5 Drive x: (Boot) (Fixed) (Total:0.03 GB) (Free:0.03 GB) NTFS
6 Drive y: (SYSTEM RESERVED) (Fixed) (Total:0.1 GB) (Free:0.07 GB) NTFS ==>[System with boot components (obtained from reading drive)]
Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 465 GB 0 B 
Disk 1 Online 1911 MB 0 B 
Partitions of Disk 0:
===============
Disk ID: 0D920D92
Partition ### Type Size Offset
------------- ---------------- ------- -------
Partition 1 Recovery 11 GB 1024 KB
Partition 2 Primary 100 MB 11 GB
Partition 3 Primary 453 GB 11 GB
==================================================================================
Disk: 0
Partition 1
Type : 27
Hidden: Yes
Active: No
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 3 E PQSERVICE NTFS Partition 11 GB Healthy Hidden 
=========================================================
Disk: 0
Partition 2
Type : 07
Hidden: No
Active: Yes
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 1 Y SYSTEM RESE NTFS Partition 100 MB Healthy 
=========================================================
Disk: 0
Partition 3
Type : 07
Hidden: No
Active: No
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 2 C ACER NTFS Partition 453 GB Healthy 
=========================================================
Partitions of Disk 1:
===============
Disk ID: 7F647324
Partition ### Type Size Offset
------------- ---------------- ------- -------
Partition 1 Primary 1910 MB 31 KB
==================================================================================
Disk: 1
Partition 1
Type : 0B
Hidden: No
Active: No
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 4 G FAT32 Removable 1910 MB Healthy 
=========================================================
Last Boot: 2013-02-26 13:35
==================== End Of Log =============================


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

No sign of anything nasty in that log. Can you actually boot the system at present either in Safe or Normal Mode. Let me know if you can't.

If you can please locate this file, zip it up and send it as an attachment, it might give us a clue.

C:\Windows\Minidump\022513-53227-01.dmp If there are any others in the Minidump folder please send them also.

First locate your minidump files, open *Windows Explorer* and click on the *C:* drive in the left pane, in the right pane look down the list of folders and double click on *Windows* to view its contents._ *NOTE:* If your operating system is installed under a different drive letter then look there._ Scroll down the contents of the *Windows* folder and look for a folder called *minidump* and double click on it. You should now see the *minidump* files which will have a *.dmp* extension.

Zip up at least 6 of the most recent files into *one* zip folder (if there are less then just zip up what you have).

*NOTE:* To zip up the files in Windows (all versions). Right click the file, click on* Send To*, and then click
*Compressed (zipped) Folder*. That will create a zip folder containing a copy of the file, you should see it appear.

If there is more than one *.dmp* file click on the first one, hold down the shift key and then click on the last one. That should highlight all the files. Then right click in the highlighted area, click on *Send To*, and then click *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.




Below the *Message Box* click on *Go Advanced*. Then scroll down until you see a button, *Manage Attachments*. Click on that and a new window opens.
Click on the *Browse* button, find the zip folder you made earlier and click on it so it becomes highlighted and click on *Open.*
Now click on the *Upload* button. Wait for the Upload to complete, it will appear just below the *Browse* box.
When done, click on the *Close this window* button at the top of the page.
Enter your message-text in the message box, then click on *Submit Message/Reply.*


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've attached all my .dump files and scan file included as well.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

The Crash Dump shows that your Registry is corrupt. The question is why?

When you have completed the previous Factory Restores have you been loading backed up files back onto the system or made any registry edits?


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I never do any back up's or registry edits. Ever time I erase everything put new windows via factory settings make all important updates and install common software. That's all. I have this laptop 3 years and did it before several times without any problems.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

How I can fix it ? I mean restore registry. And may be the problem not only here...?


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

After 3-4 start up's I need make a repair, because windows can't boots


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

If I instal another windows it can resolve this problem_? _


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, from what you have told me this is unlikely to be due to an infection and most likely a hardware error.

Lets start with this check.

*Disk Check*


Click on *Start* then type *cmd* in the search box. A menu will pop up with *cmd* at the top, *right click* on it and select *Run as Administrator*. Another box will open, at the prompt type *chkdsk /r* and hit *Enter*._ *Note:* you must include a space between the *k* and the */*_
You will then see the following message:
*chkdsk* cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?* (Y/N)*
Type *Y* for yes, and hit *Enter*. Then reboot the computer. 
*chkdsk* will start when Windows begins loading again. Let all 5 phases run and don't use or turn off the computer. (_The *chkdsk* process may take an hour or more to finish, if it appears to freeze this is normal so *do not* interrupt it. On drives above 500GB it can take several hours._)
When the Disk Check is done, it will finish loading Windows.

Then follow this guide to find the *chkdsk* log. *NOTE:* You need to do the search for *wininit* not *chkdsk*.
Windows 7 Disk Check log

Once the log is in view then click on* Copy* in the right hand pane and select *"Copy details as text".*
You can then *right click* on the message box on this forum and select *Paste* and the log will appear, add any further information asked for and then click on *Submit/Post Quick Reply* and your done.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 27/02/2013 20:28:32
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Acer_7736
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is ACER.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
199424 file records processed. File verification completed.
336 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 44 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
256274 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
199424 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 48 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 48 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 48 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
28426 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33730824 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6dcc000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6dcc000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 13722
of name \Windows\winsxs\AMF4CE~2.175\PipeTran.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb640e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb641d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb641e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6427000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 24022
of name \Windows\winsxs\AM8E58~1.163\msvcrt.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6827000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb682a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb682b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb682b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 24025
of name \Windows\winsxs\AMDEAD~1.163\MSVidCtl.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x13345d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x13345d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 31377
of name \Windows\System32\en-US\imapi.dll.mui.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc49000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc69000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 144986
of name \Windows\System32\LAVVideo.ax.
199408 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
109655704 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
Adding 201 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
475994135 KB total disk space.
36943096 KB in 154424 files.
114260 KB in 28427 indexes.
804 KB in bad sectors.
313927 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
438622048 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118998533 total allocation units on disk.
109655512 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 0b 03 00 4f ca 02 00 70 64 05 00 00 00 00 00 ....O...pd......
27 01 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 '...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-02-27T20:28:32.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>4235</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Acer_7736</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is ACER.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
199424 file records processed. File verification completed.
336 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 44 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
256274 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
199424 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 48 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 48 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 48 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
28426 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33730824 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6dcc000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6dcc000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 13722
of name \Windows\winsxs\AMF4CE~2.175\PipeTran.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb640e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb641d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb641e000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6427000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 24022
of name \Windows\winsxs\AM8E58~1.163\msvcrt.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb6827000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb682a000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb682b000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0xb682b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 24025
of name \Windows\winsxs\AMDEAD~1.163\MSVidCtl.dll.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x13345d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x13345d000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 31377
of name \Windows\System32\en-US\imapi.dll.mui.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc49000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc69000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6b000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6c000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6c000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6d000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc0000185 at offset 0x24dc6e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 144986
of name \Windows\System32\LAVVideo.ax.
199408 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
109655704 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
Adding 201 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
475994135 KB total disk space.
36943096 KB in 154424 files.
114260 KB in 28427 indexes.
804 KB in bad sectors.
313927 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
438622048 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
118998533 total allocation units on disk.
109655512 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 0b 03 00 4f ca 02 00 70 64 05 00 00 00 00 00 ....O...pd......
27 01 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 '...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That scan has corrected all the errors found, but it is very clear your hard drive is nearing the end of its life so to cure the problem it needs to be replaced.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

So, problen solved?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Not so much solved, but the problem has been diagnosed, the system won't be reliable again until the hard drive is replaced with a new one. If the Disk Check repairs have got it to run correctly again it probably won't be long before further errors occur as the disk surface further deteriorates.

When you get a new drive you will have to clone the recovery partition onto the new drive in order to reinstall Windows unless you have the manufacturer's Recovery disc set.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I Don't have any disk. How to clone it?


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tomorrow I'll buy new hdd. On Tuesday I'll install it and put a windows on as well. plus a week for diagnosing. So after 2 weeks I reply is it solved or not. Just tell me how to clone a windows.
Thank you so mush. You're very good man.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Here are a selection of free programs for Drive Cloning and a Guide to get you started.

EaseUS Disk Copy
Paragon Backup & Recovery 2012 Free
DriveImage XML
Clonezilla Live
XXXClone

Bleepingcomputer cloning guide


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mark need help! urgent!Ive been confused while read the post about cloning. Because I want just transfer my original windows installation tool and nothing more. How do i clone this partition only?
My new hdd lower capacity, than old one.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I've cloned plenty of discs from one to another the same size, but not to a smaller drive so never had to cope with that problem. I do believe that EaseUS Disk Copy (link above) will clone a single partition.

I have found a guide here using Ubuntu: http://eosrei.net/articles/2011/03/copy-functional-recovery-partition-new-hard-disk.

If you get stuck it may be easier to get the Recovery discs from the manufacturer or you could start a new thread for the problem as I am sure there are some helpers here with more experience in that area.

As the system is still more or less functional you could check in your manual to see how to make your own Recovery Discs, then swap the drives and reinstall from them. There is usually a facility to do this on OEM machines.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

By definition one can NOT clone a larger drive to a smaller drive.

Even when one does a small drive to a large drive, there is a partition that is made on the large drive that is the same size as the source drive.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yup, thanks DaveA, I new that one although I think Paragon Disc Manager will shrink to fit if there is enough free space, but it isn't free. The problem here though is just to clone the Recovery partition alone which is only about 18GB, I think the Ubuntu guide looks best as it takes into account the MBR which will be tailored by the manufacturer and important to keep.

We will have to wait and see if the OP has managed to create a set of Recovery discs as that would be the simplest method and saves having to link up two drives to the system.

Vitalik88 let us know how you get on.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry, but didn't have a time to think how to clone it. 
I downloaded new clean windows, put it onto formatted new hdd. Registered via phone with old windows key(found under laptop) That's all. Much easier. 
p.s. Backed up from old windows drivers and applications via acer erecovery management


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

no problems with new hdd, everything working fine. Later I'll reply again about new hdd . Is it solved or not.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Infti (Mar 5, 2013)

"Windows 7 Fault"

That's easy. Bill gates.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Infti, I have no idea what you are on about and how it might contribute to a problem that is already solved. Please keep your views to yourself unless you have something useful to contribute, this is not the place for open discussions.

Vitalik88 sounds like you are good to go and you found a good alternative to reinstall Windows. I usually advise people to stick with the original Recovery partition as it includes all the correct drivers for the system.

I hope you downloaded Windows from the official site: Windows 7 ISO downloads I would have given you that if I had know you were stuck. Downloading copies of Windows from anywhere else not only gives you a pirated copy but it also carries the risk of it being infected especially if you went to a P2P file sharing site.


----------



## vitalik88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello. no problems with hdd any more. The laptop became much faster. All programs working fine. No more issues. Can i mark as it SOLVED?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome, glad to hear everything is OK. You can mark this as solved from the Thread Tools tab at the top of the thread.


----------

